# Sundance over cab bed



## 126707 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello,

Was wondering if anybody could give me advice on the over cab bed in the Sundance model 630G.

I work away from home and the wife has just taken delivery of our new Sundance. 

The saleman did a hand over but when he had left the missus tried to pull down the over cabin bed and it wouldnt come down.

Is there any levers or buttons required to bring the bed down? Were not going to be using it but if its faulty i would like to get it fixed.

Thanks in advance

Ian


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*sundance*

Hi its on struts just pull hard and it should come down
Bri


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

yes the gas struts need a good tug to get them moving,i am a big bloke
and on my old bessacarr i almost had to do a pull up on it, i would not be surprised if ones young lady could not shift it


----------



## 126707 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I will pass this info on.

Thanks again


----------

